
Facebook, Twitter and Instagram sent feeds that helped police track minorities - diyorgasms
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/the-switch/wp/2016/10/11/facebook-twitter-and-instagram-sent-feeds-that-helped-police-track-minorities-in-ferguson-and-baltimore-aclu-says/
======
rectang
If you build it, they will come... for us.

So long as the records exist, authorities will eventually find ways to exploit
them.

